# Building Deck Over New Cistern



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm lifting an old house and putting a new basement underneath and would like to incorporate a cistern into the new basement walls.

Seems the best place for it is under the deck that way I don't loose any basement square footage. 

Any thoughts on how to go about the costruction details?


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Who big are you planning on making the cistern? One of the things to keep in mind is to properly seal it up when being poured , especially in it is one of the basement walls. This means not only the floor to side walls but also the lid to side walls. I would provide means for a overflow when the tank is full, trust me you don't want water running in on your basement floor. Lots are done with a rubber seal poured in the floor edge then the walls. I would use a 6 sack mix I think and work it so there is no honey combing in the walls, pain sealing that up after the fact. Have use a cement paste and brush it on the walls or bad spots. 
We have a lot of cisterns in this part of the county.


----------



## WindowsonWash (Nov 1, 2011)

Wow. Nice project.

I guess I am the only one a bit freaked out but a shared wall in the home being the same wall that is keeping out a few thousand gallons of water?


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

WindowsonWash said:


> Wow. Nice project.
> 
> I guess I am the only one a bit freaked out but a shared wall in the home being the same wall that is keeping out a few thousand gallons of water?


Nothing to worry about we do it all the time here. The one in my dads house is 40 years old with no leaks. And it is like 10 thousand gals, 6" walls.:thumbsup:


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks for the tips.

I talked to my ready mix guy and he said the same thing. Pour the footer and floor at once, then add that rubber bonding piece between the footer/floor and wall. What is the purpose for making the lid to sidewall water tight?

I'm look at this one being in the ballpark of 12,000 to 15,000 gallons depending on how high I run my walls. The other option was to put it in that little off shoot on the top-right side of the basement but then I'd be giving away floor space and the cistern wouldnt be as big. I figure that if I put on in I don't want to have to worry about running out of water.

Around here I've heard of guys running dividing the cistern and running up a wall off hollow 8" block to act as a filter and keep the particles/sediment out.


----------



## WindowsonWash (Nov 1, 2011)

Randy Bush said:


> Nothing to worry about we do it all the time here. The one in my dads house is 40 years old with no leaks. And it is like 10 thousand gals, 6" walls.:thumbsup:


I might have to PM you later to pick your brain.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Spencer said:


> Thanks for the tips.
> 
> I talked to my ready mix guy and he said the same thing. Pour the footer and floor at once, then add that rubber bonding piece between the footer/floor and wall. What is the purpose for making the lid to sidewall water tight?
> 
> ...


The reason for sealing the lid is if you don't have an overflow pipe then when the cistern gets full it can leak into the basement. It doesnot always happen , but have seen it. and if you have a nice finished basement you for sure don't want water in it.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

waterstop embeded in the footing is a must!
whats a cistern btw.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

FramingPro said:


> waterstop embeded in the footing is a must!
> whats a cistern btw.


A cistern in water storage tank underground normally, for those of us that have to haul water. also are use to catch rain water.
Are different ways of sealing one up other then using a rubber embedded seal.:thumbsup:

Oh reasons to have to haul water, 
to costly to drill a well
no spring near by
not on city water or rural water system.
Been hauling mine for 30+years:laughing:


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

My reasons for putting in a cistern

-im lifting the house and putting a basement in so now is the best time
-i think they are cool and have always wanted one
-im old fashioned in that I think we get to dependant on the man
-i like the idea of a large source of close, clean water even without electricity
-if there is sufficient capacity and good plumbing its a good alternative to running everything through the softener

To name a few.....

I'll post some pics as I get the project going.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

The really cool thing to do would be to put in a hand pump to get water out. Thought about it because mine in under my kitchen , just never did it. :sad:


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Randy Bush said:


> The really cool thing to do would be to put in a hand pump to get water out. Thought about it because mine in under my kitchen , just never did it. :sad:


I plan on having at least one manual hand pump in the house. I live in amish country and have seen some pretty impressive setups using a cistern for shower/toilet/sinks.


----------

